# My bluebirds have left the nest!



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

I checked on my bluebirds a couple of days ago and today the nest was completely empty. The last photo looks like one may have died but I guess they were pretty well packed in there. 
She started with 6 eggs and they all survived. 
I hope the neighborhood cats don't find them but there are many bushes nearby. We also had a rain storm. not the greatest day to vacate.
I guess even a birds life can be hard sometimes.
I wish them well


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

I am so relieved to hear of the hatching of all, Ruth!

How sweet is that!

Look how cute those little ones are!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I checked on my bluebirds a couple of days ago and today the nest was completely empty. The last photo looks like one may have died but I guess they were pretty well packed in there.
> She started with 6 eggs and they all survived.


Maybe that's why she didn't make a very big nest.
I wonder if they can tell they're going to lay a lot of eggs. Or maybe a half-dozen is average for Bluebirds, so they know instinctively that it's gonna be a bunch.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Your accommodations gave them a wonderful start, with all the protections they needed,
and there must be enough to help them all survive, in your surrounding area, or they wouldn't be there.

I am sure the adults inspected the area well, before and during their time in your place, and already know exactly how to continue to protect and provide for the young ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I checked on my bluebirds a couple of days ago and today the nest was completely empty. The last photo looks like one may have died but I guess they were pretty well packed in there.
> She started with 6 eggs and they all survived.
> I hope the neighborhood cats don't find them but there are many bushes nearby. We also had a rain storm. not the greatest day to vacate.
> I guess even a birds life can be hard sometimes.
> I wish them well View attachment 166752


I hope your babies do well and enjoy a wonderful life.  You are very kind Ruth, I love people who love and care for wildlife.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

How adorable. You’re a true nature lover Ruth. Do you feed the birds in the winter?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> How adorable. You’re a true nature lover Ruth. Do you feed the birds in the winter?


Yes @Keesha I feed them all winter long. I take a day in early winter and make patties of bird seed, peanut butter and anything else I think they might like to fit the wire holder I have. I freeze them and thaw them out when needed. I also have 2 yard feeders. These photos were from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

Wow. That’s a lot of birds Ruth. Nice feeder. We used to have one similar to that but it had plexiglass in it to hold the seeds.

I guess you basically made your own suet. It’s more expensive than purchasing that cheap suet from the dollar stores but the birds just love it.

You can tell you are comfortable with birds and other wildlife. Do you live in the country?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow. That’s a lot of birds Ruth. Nice feeder. We used to have one similar to that but it had plexiglass in it to hold the seeds.
> 
> I guess you basically made your own suet. It’s more expensive than purchasing that cheap suet from the dollar stores but the birds just love it.
> 
> You can tell you are comfortable with birds and other wildlife. Do you live in the country?


We live on the outskirts of a small town in northern New Jersey near the Pa border. It was very rural when we moved here but as time went on farms were sold and houses were built all around us. We still see wild life and still have two resident bears. We leave them alone and they leave us alone. Many deer and smaller animals also. I wish it had stayed the way it was but that's life I guess.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

Rural living is nice. I understand just what you mean about farms getting sold off being replaced with houses or sometimes entire subdivisions. Growth certainly has it downfalls but you sure seem to love it still which is good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We live on the outskirts of a small town in northern New Jersey near the Pa border. It was very rural when we moved here but as time went on farms were sold and houses were built all around us. We still see wild life and still have two resident bears. We leave them alone and they leave us alone. Many deer and smaller animals also. I wish it had stayed the way it was but that's life I guess.


That's a darn shame, Ruth.

Nothing like moving to a serene place where one can call home, only to have land sold all around you and whoosh, what seems like city neighbourhoods popping up all around.


----------

